# Infill casting welder wanted



## Mr_P (28 Jul 2014)

Can anyone solve Harry's problem ?

infill-casting-project-t81330-15.html

I think it's scrap but I'm hoping I'm wrong as usual.


----------



## RogerP (28 Jul 2014)

You might find someone here ...

http://www.metalworkingfun.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=9


----------

